# GBATemp's 2010 Census



## toguro_max (Aug 4, 2010)

Nihao all.

Since this is my 200th <b>official</b> post, I decided (again) to make something different, but i'll need the cooperation from everybody still active on board.
I want to get a hold of what is the GBATemp's "face" like, so you guys will need to answer a small quiz, ok?
I need you all to answer it with no jokes, and you need to be sincere.

I want to gather information with a time span of 2 months, and after that I'll ask a Moderator to lock this thread so i can treat all the gathered data and show a kind of "analysis" of the active members of GBATemp.

The quiz is inside the spoiler tag, so you can all copy / paste and, then, answer it.


Spoiler



01) Age: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
02) Sex and sexual orientation: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
03) Country you were born: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
04) City and state you were born: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
05) Country you live today: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
06) City and state you live today: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
07) How many consoles do you have? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
08) How many handhelds do you have? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
09) How many computers do you have? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
10) How many TVs do you have? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
12) Do you have pets? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
14) Are you married? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
17) Do you still play games? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
18) ... a lot? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
19) ... more or less than you used to play? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->



The pool above is just for some quick references, but i also need you to answer it.
IMPORTANT: DO NOT vote on the pool if you are not going to answer the topic. I need the pool to have the same amount of votes as answer-posts.

Most of the questions are just Yes / No ones, you do not <b>need</b> to provide any detail / explanation about it.
Just some clarifications about some questions that may be doubtful:
01 -> Since I messed up with the "Sex" option at the poll, i added the "Orientation" to the quiz.
08 -> Cell phones do no count (neither iPhones), only game machines (GB, GG, Lynx...)
09 -> Laptops / notbooks do count
11 -> Kind of a continuation of 10
15 -> No need to expose yourself
16 -> No need to brag yourself
17 -> Kind of a continuation of 16
18 -> Kind of a continuation of 16
20 -> As in "parents should watch and control what their kids play" or "Are there games that youngers should not play?"
21 -> Internet has gown a lot so fast that most people can't live / work without it, even not liking it. This is the "ill" i mention. Here, in Brazil, we call it "Bad" or "Evil", but also "Ill".
22 -> This is more like if you feel that someone aknowledge your existance on GBATemp. No need of meeting in real life.

If someone think this is a un-necessary thread (or threath), please report and lock it down, as I mean no harm here.
So, as of now, the board has <b>241,939</b> registered members and <b>2,985,360</b> posts (not counting this one).
I'll begin answering the questions.
Please, participate and don't trash the topic.

-----------------------------------------------------------

01) Age: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->29<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
02) Sex: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Male / Heterossexual<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
03) Country you were born: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Brazil<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
04) City and state you were born: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Santos - São Paulo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
05) Country you live today: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Brazil<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
06) City and state you live today: <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->São Vicente - São Paulo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
07) How many consoles do you have? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->7<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> (Atari 2600, Genesis, Sega CD, Saturn, Dreamcast, PS1, Wii)
08) How many handhelds do you have? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->1<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> (DS)
09) How many computers do you have? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->1<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
10) How many TVs do you have?	<!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->1<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
12) Do you have pets? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Yes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> (a cat)
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->House<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
14) Are you married? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Yes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Yes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->No<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
17) Do you still play games? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Yes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
18) ... a lot? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Yes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
19) ... more or less than you used to play? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Less<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Yes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Yes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->No<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

Well, that's it, I hope everyone participate, because it will depends on every active member.

This thread (if it doesn't die before) shall be locked (and thus ceasing data collecting) on October 3rd.

[[<i>Edit compilation</i>]]: As soon as i finish gathering the answers, i'll make an edit and answer anything that may arise doubts. I'll insert them on a spoiler tag so this first post don't get too polluted.


Spoiler



[<i><b>Edit no. 01</b></i>]: I've just finished gathering the first page data, and there were some questions that will be adressed here.
@purplesludge -> I believe that most people's age from GBATemp is form 11 to 40, so this range is subdivided into a 5-year range.
@A Gay Little Cat Boy and Magmorph -> Sorry, i didn't want to cause any harm. I know that the only "genders" are Male and Female (i'm letting out hermaphodits, just remembered'em now). I just wanted people to express themselves and to make a more detailed view. Sorry if i hurt someone.
[<i><b>Edit no. 02</b></i>]: I've just finished gathering the second page data, and there were some questions that will be adressed here.
@geoflcl -> yep, the idea is just if someone "acnkowledge" your existance in GBATemp. It's not necessary to meet in real life.
@ifish -> The idea is: Do you think there are games that young people should not play?
@KingVamp -> Thank you for doing it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />
@saxamo -> Ok, i've got it now that i did a bad thing here. I'm really sorry. I just didn't want people without options, but i also didn't want too many options. The pool is just an "express" scenario. People can answer accordingly on the quiz.
@DunkrWunkah -> No problem, at least you manifested you won't. This way i can add you to the list of "active members".
[<i><b>Edit no. 03</b></i>]: I've just finished gathering the third page data, and there were only 1 question this time.
@snakerune112 -> This question (21) is about wheather do you think that even if the 'net helps people, it also keep'em apart and can cause harm (indirectly) or not.
[<i><b>Edit no. 04</b></i>]: I've just finished gathering the forth page data, and there were some questions that will be adressed here.
Also, i fixed the bad grammar on questions 13, 15 and 16, and tried to fix the mess i caused with the "Sex" option. Sorry all. And I also tried adding an explain to questions 20, 21 and 22.
@tester28 and ProtoKun7 -> I tried explaining the "internet as ill" above. It's just something that even if you want to be away from it, you must use it.
@ProtoKun7, monkat, Jamstruth and Mantis41 -> Sorry, again, about the sex option. I tried to fix it adding a "Orientation" to the quiz. Gender and Orientation will be adressed differently at the end.
[<i><b>Edit no. 05</b></i>]: I've just finished gathering the fifth page data, and there were some questions that will be adressed here.
@Gaydrian and _Chaz_ -> Sorry, over again, about this. I never intended to offend anyone, like implying they had different genitals or are not humans >.<
[<i><b>Edit no. 06</b></i>]: I've just finished gathering the sixth page data, and there were no questions up to the shango46's post.
[<i><b>Edit no. 07</b></i>]: I've just finished gathering the the rest of the sixth page data and the whole seventh, and there were one question that will be adressed here.
@TrolleyDave -> Yes, i do. I had one thing in mind when i made the poll, but it turned completely wrong.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: That's for those in the know
02) Sex: Heterosexual Male
03) Country you were born: Canada
04) City and state you were born: Toronto, Ontario
05) Country you live today: Canada
06) City and state you live today: Toronto, Ontario
07) How many consoles do you have? 4
08) How many handhelds do you have? 8, I think
09) How many computers do you have? 2
10) How many TVs do you have? 2
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1. 720p.
12) Do you have pets? None except for a Robopet!
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? Guess!
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Of course
18) ... a lot? Yep
19) ... more or less than you used to play? More
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Why, of course. Would a youngster play GTA?
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Ill? The internet is a good thing.
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Quite a few people


----------



## Kryptical (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 15
02) Sex: Male, Heterosexual
03) Country you were born: Canada
04) City and state you were born: BC, Vancouver
05) Country you live today: Canada
06) City and state you live today: BC, Vancouver
07) How many consoles do you have? 2 (Wii, PS3 Slim)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2 (GBA, GBA SP)
09) How many computers do you have? 4
10) How many TVs do you have?	2
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 2
12) Do you have pets? Yes (Bird)
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Some games are.
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Internet is great.
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Depends. I guess so...


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 4, 2010)

Why does the age selection go from 16-20?
01) Age: 20
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: US
04) City and state you were born: WestVirginia
05) Country you live today: US
06) City and state you live today: WestVirginia
07) How many consoles do you have? 7
08) How many handhelds do you have? 11
09) How many computers do you have? 3
10) How many TVs do you have?	1
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? Yes (dog)
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? Dorm
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Same
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No


----------



## redact (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *17*
02) Sex: *male - hetero*
03) Country you were born: *australia*
04) City and state you were born: *perth, western australia*
05) Country you live today: *australia*
06) City and state you live today: *perth, wa*
07) How many consoles do you have? *5*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *7*
09) How many computers do you have? *2 (that i own)* -5 in household
10) How many TVs do you have? *1 (that i own)* - 3 in household
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1 (that i own)* - 3 in household
12) Do you have pets? *i used to have cats when i lived with my mum*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *house*
14) Are you married? *no*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *yes*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *yes*
17) Do you still play games? *yes*
18) ... a lot? *kinda~*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *more*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *yes*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 16
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: United States Of America 
04) City and state you were born: Baltimore Maryland
05) Country you live today: Still United States
06) City and state you live today: Still Baltimore Maryland
07) How many consoles do you have? 5 (Wii, ps2, ps3, gamecube, xbox 360)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 3 (Nds Lite, gba sp, and a gameboy pocket)
09) How many computers do you have? 3
10) How many TVs do you have?	3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 2
12) Do you have pets? Yes (two dogs)
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Not really
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Again not really
17) Do you still play games? Ehhh not as much as i used too
18) ... a lot? see above
19) ... more or less than you used to play? see above....again
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Ehh I think the ratings are a bit much....Just keep games away from sensitive people....they don't really influence any bad behavior..sometimes in fact they help relieve it 
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? No its a necessary necessity lol 
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? I know for a fact nobody on gba temp knows me


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *15*
02) Sex: *Male, Bi.*
03) Country you were born: *USA*
04) City and state you were born: *Charleston, NC*
05) Country you live today: *USA*
06) City and state you live today: *[censored], TN*
07) How many consoles do you have? *2*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *2*
09) How many computers do you have? *3*
10) How many TVs do you have? *2*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1*
12) Do you have pets? *Yes. One cat.*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House.*
14) Are you married? *No.*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yes.*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Of course.*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes.*
18) ... a lot? *Definitely.*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *About the same. I have played them all my life.*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes. GTA is a prime example.*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yes.*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *No, not yet at least.*

I left out my current city because of privacy reasons.


----------



## mAlvarado (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 24
02) Sex: Male (heterosexual)
03) Country you were born: El Salvador
04) City and state you were born: San Salvador
05) Country you live today: El Salvador
06) City and state you live today: San Salvador
07) How many consoles do you have? 3 (NES, N64, GC)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 1 (NDSL)
09) How many computers do you have? 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 1
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 0  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




12) Do you have pets? yes (dog, 2 fishes, 2 turtles)
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? house
14) Are you married? no (thinking on a year and half)
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? yes
17) Do you still play games? YESSS!!!! 
18) ... a lot? yes! (but when had a lot of work, no  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
19) ... more or less than you used to play? weekdays less, weekends more
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? YES! (for communication)
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you?  no


----------



## Goli (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *16.*
02) Sex: *Male.*
03) Country you were born: *Chile.*
04) City and state you were born: *Santiago, Metropolitan Region (RM).*
05) Country you live today: *Chile.*
06) City and state you live today: *Santiago, Metropolitan Region (RM).* 
07) How many consoles do you have? *One.*
08) How many handhelds do you have?  *Two.*
09) How many computers do you have? *Two.*
10) How many TVs do you have? *Three.*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *None ;_;.* 
12) Do you have pets? *Yes, two.*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House.* 
14) Are you married? *Nope.*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yes.* 
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Yes.*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes.*
18) ... a lot? *Yes.*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *The same amount, I think.*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes.*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *No.*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Yes.*


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 16
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: USA
04) City and state you were born: Houston, Texas
05) Country you live today: USA
06) City and state you live today: Brookshire, Texas
07) How many consoles do you have? 1
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2
09) How many computers do you have? 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 1
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? 2 cats
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? I've said some stupid things
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Not really
17) Do you still play games? Yeah
18) ... a lot? I guess so
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Up to a certain point yeah but once you're about 14 you can pretty much do whatever you want 
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *18, almost 19*
02) Sex: *Male/Homosexual*
03) Country you were born: *America*
04) City and state you were born: *City is classified/State: Massachusetts*
05) Country you live today: *America*
06) City and state you live today: *City is classified/Massachusetts*
07) How many consoles do you have? *10*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *Not sure*
09) How many computers do you have? *5, not all in use*
10) How many TVs do you have? *9, not all in use*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *No*
12) Do you have pets? *5*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *Not yet*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yes, anytime I ever dated a girl*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of?* Yes*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Less*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Yes*

EDIT: Homosexual and bisexual really don't need to be separate in sex. They are sexual orientation, they should have their own section along with Heterosexual.


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 16
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: United States
04) City and state you were born: Hawaii (You don't need to know the city)
05) Country you live today: See #3
06) City and state you live today: See #4
07) How many consoles do you have? 2 
08) How many handhelds do you have? 5 
09) How many computers do you have? 2 (1 is mine)
10) How many TVs do you have? 3 (1 is mine)
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1 (not mine)
12) Do you have pets? No.
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? Apartment.
14) Are you married? No.
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes but that depends on the game.
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? No (I'm not exactly sure what you mean though)
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Yes I guess.

I don't know what continent is Hawaii on. So I voted Oceania.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *20*
02) Sex:* Male*
03) Country you were born: *Switzerland*
04) City and state you were born: *Geneva, GE*
05) Country you live today: *Switzerland*
06) City and state you live today: *Geneva, GE*
07) How many consoles do you have?* 6*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *1*
09) How many computers do you have? *3*
10) How many TVs do you have? *3*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1*
12) Do you have pets? *No.*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *Apartment.*
14) Are you married? *No.*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yes, the way I dumped my first girlfriend.*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Yes, my cooking skills.*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes.*
18) ... a lot? *No.*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Less.*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters?* Yes.*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yes.*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *No.*


----------



## megamangamer (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 16
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Canada (although parents are from Lebanon)
04) City and state you were born: Calgary, AB
05) Country you live today: Same
06) City and state you live today: Same
07) How many consoles do you have? 7
08) How many handhelds do you have? 3
09) How many computers do you have? 3
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 0
12) Do you have pets? Nope
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? maybe
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? yes
17) Do you still play games? Yep
18) ... a lot? yea
19) ... more or less than you used to play? less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? yea
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? noo


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What's your sex?
> Male
> Female
> Homossexual
> Bissexual



Homosexual and Bisexual aren't sexes. Besides that you are missing heterosexual. You need separate sections for sex and sexual orientation.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *16*
02) Sex:* Male*
03) Country you were born:  *USA*
04) City and state you were born: *Sunbury, PA*
05) Country you live today:  *USA*
06) City and state you live today:* Ashtabula, OH*
07) How many consoles do you have? *9*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *8*
09) How many computers do you have?* 4*
10) How many TVs do you have? *5*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1*




12) Do you have pets? *Yes*... Two dogs, two birds, three cats, four frogs, 1 Tamagotchi, haha
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *Nope.*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? _Yess..._
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of?* Yes! *
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Yes, bwahaha*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Hmm. Roughly the same*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes*... I s'pose so.
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Sure!*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you?        Like, knows who I am? *Nope.*  If they just kind of know me around here, then *I guess so...*

I'll look forward to your post milestones in the future, Toguro!


----------



## iFish (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 13 oops. 15
02) Sex: often (male)
03) Country you were born: Canada
04) City and state you were born: Montreal
05) Country you live today: Quebec
06) City and state you live today: Montreal
07) How many consoles do you have? um...4
08) How many handhelds do you have? 3
09) How many computers do you have? um... 4
10) How many TVs do you have? 6
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? none .__.
12) Do you have pets? 7
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? house
14) Are you married? Nah
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? more
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? um... i don't understand
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? interent is awesome
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? i'm too well known .__.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 4, 2010)

I was gonna say something on the sexes section but Magmorph said it. Make a sexes section for Male/Female and a sexual orientation section.

Anyway...

01) Age:  17 
02) Sex:  Male 
03) Country you were born:  United States 
04) City and state you were born:  Trenton, New Jersey 
05) Country you live today:  United States 
06) City and state you live today:  New Jersey (I'll keep city private)
07) How many consoles do you have?  Ten 
08) How many handhelds do you have?  Five 
09) How many computers do you have?  Three 
10) How many TVs do you have?  Three 
11) ... How many High Definition enabled?  One 
12) Do you have pets?  Yes 
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment?  House 
14) Are you married?  Nope 
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of?  Yes 
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of?  Yes 
17) Do you still play games?  Yes 
18) ... a lot?  Yes 
19) ... more or less than you used to play?  More 
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters?  Yes 
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill?  It's necessary, if that's what you mean 
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you?  One person in real life, others know me better, no one knows what I look like here.


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 34
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: USA
04) City and state you were born:  Lebanon,PA
05) Country you live today: USA
06) City and state you live today: Columbia,PA
07) How many consoles do you have? 15 (NES,SNES,N64,NGC,Wii,VirtualBoy,SMS,Genesis,Saturn,Dreamcast,PS1,PS2,PS3,XBOX,X
OX360,Atari7800)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 8 (GBC,GBASP,GBmicro,GameGear,WonderSwan,WonderSwan color,NGPC, Atari LYNX
09) How many computers do you have? 6 (including one just used for a kick ass Arcade Machine setup)
10) How many TVs do you have? 10
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 4
12) Do you have pets? Yes (2dogs,1cat)
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House (owned)
14) Are you married? Yes (with one child a 4yr old boy)
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes ( not telling)
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes 
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? No
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Hell No


----------



## murkurie (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 18
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born:USA
04) City and state you were born:Redlands, Ca
05) Country you live today:USA
06) City and state you live today: Redlands, Ca
07) How many consoles do you have?4
08) How many handhelds do you have?7
09) How many computers do you have?3
10) How many TVs do you have?3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? yes, 1080p
12) Do you have pets?1, dog
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? house
14) Are you married? nope
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? no
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? idk
17) Do you still play games?yes
18) ... a lot?yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill?yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? no


----------



## iFish (Aug 4, 2010)

murkurie said:
			
		

> *22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? no*



i know you .__.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 16
02) Sex: male
03) Country you were born: United States
04) City and state you were born: Whittier, CA
05) Country you live today: U.S.
06) City and state you live today: Moreno Valley, CA
07) How many consoles do you have? 6
08) How many handhelds do you have? 4
09) How many computers do you have? 2
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? Yes
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? house
14) Are you married? no
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? yes 
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? yes
17) Do you still play games? yes
18) ... a lot? a whole lot
19) ... more or less than you used to play? I haven't changed
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? I do 
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? nobody cares about my account too much


----------



## murkurie (Aug 4, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> murkurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmhh but you haven't met me.


----------



## iFish (Aug 4, 2010)

murkurie said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It never said "met"


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *15*
02) Sex: *Male*
03) Country you were born: -
04) City and state you were born: -
05) Country you live today: *Canada*
06) City and state you live today: *Toronto, Ontario*
07) How many consoles do you have? *0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
09) How many computers do you have? *3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
10) How many TVs do you have?* 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1080P*
12) Do you have pets? *0 *
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment?  *Apartment*
14) Are you married? *ARE YOU SERIOUS?*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yes*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Yes*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Less than I usually use to play 
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? No
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Yes (If not, this is what i'm ashamed of*


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age:  16 ~ 20 years old (not going to tell you exactly :/ )
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: USA
04) City and state you were born:  Jacksonville,Florida 
05) Country you live today: USA
06) City and state you live today: Jacksonville,Florida 
07) How many consoles do you have? 7 (game cube, Genesis,  PS1/2/3 , Wii)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 3 (DS)(psp)(game boy)
09) How many computers do you have? 2
10) How many TVs do you have? 4
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 4
12) Do you have pets? Yes (guinea pigs ,fish)
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? no
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yea
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yea
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? more
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Here yes , Real life no. 

I almost didn't do this :/


----------



## RETRO_GAMER (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age:*21*
02) Sex:*male, hombre*
03) Country you were born:*PR, PUERTO RICO*
04) City and state you were born:*PONCE , PR*
05) Country you live today:*PR*
06) City and state you live today:*PONCE, PR*
07) How many consoles do you have?*7*
08) How many handhelds do you have?*3*
09) How many computers do you have?*2,  1 WINDOWS, 1 MAC*
10) How many TVs do you have?*4*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled?*1*
12) Do you have pets?*1, DOG*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment?*HOUSE*
14) Are you married?*NO*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of?*YES*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of?*YES*
17) Do you still play games?*YES*
18) ... a lot?*YES*
19) ... more or less than you used to play?*SAME*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters?*YES*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill?*YES*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? NO


----------



## saxamo (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 4, 2010)

Not going to participate in the survey. I'm just that paranoid.


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 15
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Indonesia
04) City and state you were born: West Java, Jakarta
07) How many consoles do you have? 5 (SNES,GENESIS,PS2,PS1,Wii)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 3 (GBC,GBA,DSi)
09) How many computers do you have? 2
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? if my PC monitors Count then 1, but no HDTV 
12) Do you have pets? i have 4 Cats at home and another 2 grew up and now lives on its own
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? lol no
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Doesn't everyone?
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Well of course (like that one time i fended off a person twice as big as i am and i was unscathed)
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? A LOT
19) ... more or less than you used to play? i would say Less DS games but more PC games
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yeah duh
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? it's like an addiction that's both negative and positive
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? IRL? nah

i know i don't need to provide some of the detail i wrote, but i'm just that bored right now


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *13*
02) Sex: Female. *dUh*
03) Country you were born: *Philippines*
04) City and state you were born: [Not to be known anymore]
05) Country you live today: *Philippines*
06) City and state you live today: [Not to be known anymore]
07) How many consoles do you have? *2*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *5*
09) How many computers do you have? *1*
10) How many TVs do you have? *2*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled?  *None*
12) Do you have pets? *Yeah*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *Nope*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yeah*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Yep*
17) Do you still play games? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18) ... a lot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19) ... more or less than you used to play? *NO*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *NO*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *yeah some*


----------



## xShinobi (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age:14
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Australia
04) City and state you were born: Sydney, NSW
05) Country you live today: Australia
06) City and state you live today: Sydney, NSW
07) How many consoles do you have? 3
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2
09) How many computers do you have? 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 4 (between the whole family)
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 3 (two of them are pretty small though..)
12) Do you have pets? Nope
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less, due to school assignments etc.
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? The parents should check that the games their children play are okay, no need to watch them all the time though
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Probably not


----------



## Depravo (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *35*
02) Sex: *Male/Heterosexual*
03) Country you were born: *UK*
04) City and state you were born: *East Yorkshire*
05) Country you live today: *UK*
06) City and state you live today: *East Yorkshire*
07) How many consoles do you have? *7 (SNES, Saturn, N64, PS1, Dreamcast, PS2, Gamecube)*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *4 (GBC, GBA SP, GBM, DSLite)*
09) How many computers do you have? *1*
10) How many TVs do you have?	*1*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *None*
12) Do you have pets? *None*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Probably*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Possibly*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *About the same*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Absolutely*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *No, it's an unnecessary barrel of larks*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *I'm sure many members are aware of my existence*


----------



## snakerune112 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age:15
02) Sex:Male
03) Country you were born:Ireland
04) City and state you were born:Limerick 
05) Country you live today:Ireland
06) City and state you live today:Limerick 
07) How many consoles do you have?:6 (PS1 , Ps2, X-box,Wii , Snes,Megadrive) Not all mine some ar my brothers
08) How many handhelds do you have?3(2 Ds Lites + Gba SP)
09) How many computers do you have?1+3 Laptops
10) How many TVs do you have?3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled?1
12) Do you have pets?Nope 
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment?House
14) Are you married?Nope
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of?Cnt remember
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of?YUP
17) Do you still play games?YESS
18) ... a lot?YESS
19) ... more or less than you used to play?MORE
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters?YES but thats really up to Parents to decide for their Kids
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill?dont understand this Q
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Probably not


----------



## CamulaHikari (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *17*
02) Sex: *Female/Bisexual*
03) Country you were born: *Netherlands*
04) City and state you were born: *Enschede/Overijssel*
05) Country you live today: *Netherlands*
06) City and state you live today: *Enschede/Overijssel*
07) How many consoles do you have? *2: PSONE/N64*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *6: GB/GBC/GBA/NDS-PHAT(broken)/NDS-LITE/PSP-FFVII*
09) How many computers do you have? *2: A PC in my room and my laptop*
10) How many TVs do you have? *2: My own old TV in my room/Family TV*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1:The family one*
12) Do you have pets?*Not anymore*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *Currently Appartment, but my mom and I are gonna move when we get my father's house sold*
14) Are you married? *Nope, a bit too young for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yeah, but I guess almost everyone has something*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Yeah, graduating this year with everything that happened~!*
17) Do you still play games? *Yeah~!*
18) ... a lot? *Too much~! Like whenever I'm home and bored and don't have any manga left to read*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *More, now it's holiday. But it will lessen when school starts again, due to homework load.*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Depends on what they can handle, I think it's up to them and their parents.*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yup, and it won't change~!*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you?*Dunno, but I guess not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Elritha (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *26*
02) Sex: *female*
03) Country you were born: *Canada*
04) City and state you were born: *classified*
05) Country you live today: *UK*
06) City and state you live today: *classified*
07) How many consoles do you have? *6*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *2*
09) How many computers do you have? *4*
10) How many TVs do you have? *1*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1*
12) Do you have pets? *yes*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *house*
14) Are you married? *no*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yes*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Yes*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *No*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Less*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *No*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Nope*


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *26*
02) Sex: *Male*
03) Country you were born: *UK*
04) City and state you were born: *Not telling*
05) Country you live today: *UK*
06) City and state you live today:* Not telling*
07) How many consoles do you have? *2 - 360 and Wii*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *1 (DS)*
09) How many computers do you have? *3*
10) How many TVs do you have? *1*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1*
12) Do you have pets? *No*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *Apartment*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yes*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Yes*
17) Do you still play games? *Not as much*
18) ... a lot? *No*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Less*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Yes*


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *20*
02) Sex: *Male*
03) Country you were born: *UK*
04) City and state you were born:.....
05) Country you live today: *UK*
06) City and state you live today:.....
07) How many consoles do you have? *almost all of them*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *alot*
09) How many computers do you have? *myself i have 4*
10) How many TVs do you have? *erms about 3*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *2 are*
12) Do you have pets? *yea*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *Bungalow *
14) Are you married? *nope, also single 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *oh yeah*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *hell yea*
17) Do you still play games?* yes*
18) ... a lot? *not often, normally doing things to them*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *alot less*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *yes, the reason for age rating*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *im sure a few do*


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 17
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Croatia
04) City and state you were born: Zagreb
05) Country you live today: Australia
06) City and state you live today: Brisbane Queensland
07) How many consoles do you have? 3 (wii,ps3,xbox360)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2(psp go & dsi xl)
09) How many computers do you have? 2+2 Laptops
10) How many TVs do you have? 4
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? All
12) Do you have pets? Yess.Two Rotties
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? Nope
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yeass
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? No
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: Mentally about 15, actual 37
02) Sex: Not as often as I would like these days
03) Country you were born: England
04) City and state you were born: Northampton (spent most of life in Aust)
05) Country you live today: England
06) City and state you live today: Cambs
07) How many consoles do you have? 3
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2
09) How many computers do you have? 4
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? 1
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? Yep
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yep
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yep
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? No
19) ... more or less than you used to play? A lot less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Don't know about the ill but, necessary yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Doubt it


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *28*
02) Sex: *Male*
03) Country you were born: *Germany*
04) City and state you were born: *Not telling*
05) Country you live today: *Germany*
06) City and state you live today:* Not telling*
07) How many consoles do you have? *4 (360, Wii, Mega Drive, Master System)*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *14 (GB, GBP, GBC, GBA, GBA SP, GBm, DS, DSlite, DSi, PSP slim, GP32, GameGear, Nomad, Lynx)*
09) How many computers do you have? *2*
10) How many TVs do you have? *1*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1*
12) Do you have pets? *No*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *Apartment*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yes*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Yes*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *More*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Yes*


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 13
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: UK
04) City and state you were born: Not telling
05) Country you live today: UK
06) City and state you live today: Not telling
07) How many consoles do you have? 4
08) How many handhelds do you have? 4
09) How many computers do you have? 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 4
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? No
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Hell Yeah!
18) ... a lot? Quite
19) ... more or less than you used to play? More
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Meh, Depends
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? No
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Doubtful


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 18
02) Sex: Male, Homosexual
03) Country you were born: England
04) City and state you were born: London
05) Country you live today: England 
06) City and state you live today: London
07) How many consoles do you have? 4
08) How many handhelds do you have? 4
09) How many computers do you have? 3
10) How many TVs do you have? 6
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? No
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes 
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Yes


----------



## DKAngel (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 30 in 3 weeks
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Australia
04) City and state you were born: Kalgoorlie,Western Australia
05) Country you live today: Australia
06) City and state you live today: Perth, Western Australia
07) How many consoles do you have? 4 Xbox, xbox360, Ps2, Wii.
08) How many handhelds do you have? 0
09) How many computers do you have? 2
10) How many TVs do you have? 2
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? No
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? Yes
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No


----------



## callmebob (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 43

02) Sex: Yes, but nowadays pretty much just with myself.

03) Country you were born: Germany, but under a U.S. flag.

04) City and state you were born: Augsburg, Bavaria. Again, under a U.S. flag.

05) Country you live today: Germany

06) City and state you live today: Town of Bitburg (yes where real beer comes from) Rheinland Pfalz

07) How many consoles do you have?>10. Not gonna go in my basement and unpack everything and count just for a survey.

08) How many handhelds do you have? 1. Have more in the basement, but my only NDS easily replaces them all.

09) How many computers do you have? 1. works for me.

10) How many TVs do you have? 1. Wierd. I have 2 eyes, but I can only watch 1 t.v. at any given time.

11) ... How many High Definition enabled? None. But I don´t have a HD receiver, and my Wii isn´t HD ready either. or?

12) Do you have pets? Without end, but they all have the name peeve.

13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment?  No, I live IN one.

14) Are you married? According to my to tax filings, yes.

15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? At least once a day.

16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes! First I give it a name, then I flush the toilet.

17) Do you still play games? Yes. I answered this survey didn´t I?

18) ... a lot? Hopefully not.

19) ... more or less than you used to play? Wait is this a sexual reference?

20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes, this survey for example.

21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes, otherwise I wouldn´t be able to partake in important surveys.

22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No. If so, I´m sorry.


----------



## chinmi (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: Old enough
02) Sex: Male 100%
03) Country you were born: Somewhere in Earth
04) City and state you were born: Somewhere in 03)
05) Country you live today: Still the same from which i was born
06) City and state you live today: Still the same old city like 05)
07) How many consoles do you have? Plenty, I sell videogame system and accessories as a living, so yea... I have plenty
08) How many handhelds do you have? same with 07)
09) How many computers do you have? A couple @ home, a couple @ work, and a couple for mobile
10) How many TVs do you have? more then 10 if home & work is accounted as "the TVs that I have"... I need a lot @ work to display the consoles
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? Almost all of them
12) Do you have pets? They're my neighbors, but I like to feed them too, so they came here a lot to eat.
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? Married once, but divorced, I got custody of my daughter, And I'm gonna get married again next year
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Married to my 1st wife
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Caught my 1st wife cheating on me, got enough evidence to make her lose custody... HELL YEAHHH !!!
17) Do you still play games? Yup
18) ... a lot? Yup yup
19) ... more or less than you used to play? More more more !!!
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yup
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yup
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Nope


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 22 *at time of writing, I turn 23 in a fortnight*
02) Sex: *On the hour, every hour. But seriously, male.*
03) Country you were born: *England*
04) City and state you were born: *Reading*
05) Country you live today: *Still England, or the pitiful shell left behind filled with rampant terrorism paranoia anyway...*
06) City and state you live today: *Coventry. AKA Chaventry. AKA 'the shit hole'*
07) How many consoles do you have? *All 3 modern consoles, plus PS2, N64, SNES and Gamecube.*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *PSP and DS*
09) How many computers do you have? *Technically none, this laptop belongs to my dad. You can tell it's not mine, it's shit.*
10) How many TVs do you have? *In the house right now, 3. The 42" Plasma in the main room, my brother's portable, and my 32" in my room. *
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *just the one, the 42" Plasma, but there's something wrong with it, keeps going fuzzy. Think it's broken.*
12) Do you have pets? *Two cats, Kochanski and Lightning. Both as mad as a haberdashery assistant with an owl on his head.*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *No, but if Amelia keeps pestering me I may have to marry her to shut her up.*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Plenty of things. Even angels cast shadows, you know.*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *I've saved lives. How many of you can say that?*
17) Do you still play games? *You think?*
18) ... a lot? *A reasonable portion of my time*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Actually less, but that's primarily because my DS is being a bitch and not working.*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? * I don't think some games should be played by immature people, regardless of age. *
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *I think the internet is a microcosm of humanity. It could've been golden, but we're all just wanking instead.*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Highly unlikely. You may know some things about me, but you know only what I allow you to. Nothing more.*


----------



## tester28 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 15
02) Sex: male
03) Country you were born: England
04) City and state you were born: Rochester,kent
05) Country you live today: England
06) City and state you live today: Rochester,kent
07) How many consoles do you have? 10-15
08) How many handhelds do you have? 8
09) How many computers do you have? 5
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? 1 Dog
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? accidentally Knocked my best friend of a bridge (he lived) 
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? beating my older brother at several games (tetris, bomberman, cod:mw2, etc)
17) Do you still play games? yes
18) ... a lot? OH yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? more
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? yes extremly violent games are a bit iffy
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? um what?
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Probably not


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 48 (from 62 eh)
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Canada
04) City and state you were born: Lachine Quebec
05) Country you live today: Canada
06) City and state you live today: Central Ontario
07) How many consoles do you have? PS3
08) How many handhelds do you have? DSLite DSi XL
09) How many computers do you have? PC and laptop
10) How many TVs do you have? Sony 40 inch
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? Cat
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? Apartment
14) Are you married? since 86
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? I'd need to care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Military service
17) Do you still play games? all the damn time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mostly I run 4th edition D&D these days
18) ... a lot? Almost think I was a teen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19) ... more or less than you used to play? Varies
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Well yeah, I can name plenty. I define 'youngster' as a person under 13
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? It's a sword that cuts both ways.
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Might, doubt anyone knows me personally, but I talk alot about myself (not paranoid eh).


----------



## Fat D (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 19
02) Sex: no, thanks
03) Country you were born: Germany
04) City and state you were born: withheld for privacy reasons
05) Country you live today: Germany
06) City and state you live today: see above
07) How many consoles do you have? 2 home consoles
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2 dedicated video game handhelds
09) How many computers do you have? 2 currently active machines with user interface
10) How many TVs do you have? 1
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 0, that only makes sense for monitors displaying a UI
12) Do you have pets? no
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? Landlord household of a two-family house
14) Are you married? no
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? I am ashamed of every little mistake I make
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Every day
17) Do you still play games? Sure, I am doing it right now
18) ... a lot? Yeah
19) ... more or less than you used to play? about as much
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes, but it is not the legislation's job to enforce that
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? No, stupid people are the necessary ill
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you?  I hope not.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 19
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: United States
04) City and state you were born: Virginia
05) Country you live today: US
06) City and state you live today: Virginia
07) How many consoles do you have? 8
08) How many handhelds do you have? 4
09) How many computers do you have? 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 2
12) Do you have pets? Yes
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? No
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? No
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Sometimes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Not Really
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Probably not


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 20
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Canada
04) City and state you were born: Toronto, Ontario
05) Country you live today: Canada
06) City and state you live today: Toronto, Ontario
07) How many consoles do you have? 2 (Xbox 360 and PS2, with a Dreamcast on the way)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 1 (Original GameBoy)
09) How many computers do you have? 1 (Desktop)
10) How many TVs do you have? 1
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1 
12) Do you have pets? No
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House 
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? I wouldn't say so
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Yes


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 16
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Netherlands
04) City and state you were born: Zaandam
05) Country you live today: Netherlands
06) City and state you live today: Oud-Beijerland
07) How many consoles do you have? 1 (Wii)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 4 (GBC, GBA SP, DS, DSi)
09) How many computers do you have? 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 2
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? Yes (a parakeet)
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yess
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? More
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? As in recognize me? yes. IRL? No.


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 
16

02) Sex:
Male

03) Country you were born: 
The Netherlands

04) City and state you were born: 
X, Friesland

05) Country you live today: 
The Netherlands

06) City and state you live today: 
X, Groningen

07) How many consoles do you have? 
1 (Wii)

08) How many handhelds do you have? 
1 (DS)

09) How many computers do you have? 
2 (Desktop + Laptop)

10) How many TVs do you have? 
1 (HD Plasmascreen FTW!)

11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 
1

12) Do you have pets? 
Yes (Cats FTW!)

13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? 
House

14) Are you married? 
... I'm 16! Doh I'm married [/sarcasm]

15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? 
Yes and not telling ya!

16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? 
Yes

17) Do you still play games? 
I'm on a gameconsole forum... Ehm, yes, I do.

18) ... a lot? 
Sorta

19) ... more or less than you used to play? 
I used to play more when I was bullied

20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? 
Yes, Horror games are quite dangerous for litlle kids sleep. (experience)

21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? 
For some people. When you give me a proper replacement I can leave the internet alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? 
Nope, I'm not funny/skillfull enough for that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to point this out too.


But:

01) Age: 17
02) Sex: Male, heterosexual
03) Country you were born: England
04) City and state you were born: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



05) Country you live today: England
06) City and state you live today: Same as previous




07) How many consoles do you have? One.
08) How many handhelds do you have? Six.
09) How many computers do you have? One fully functional (personally owned), one other in use (father's), at least two or three no longer used.
10) How many TVs do you have? Three.
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? One.
12) Do you have pets? No, with the possible exception of fish in an outside pond.
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? I live _in_ a house, not on one.
14) Are you married? No.
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Most likely.
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes.
17) Do you still play games? Yes.
18) ... a lot? Not so much.
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less.
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes.
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Clarify. It's immensely useful, but it doesn't classify as an ill if used sensibly.
22) Do you think anyone on GBAtemp knows you? I believe no-one here knows me in real life, unless there are lurkers that haven't made themselves known, but some users may have seen me around.


----------



## monkat (Aug 4, 2010)

Small note on the poll...sex and sexual orientation are different things xD


----------



## ByteMunch (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 14
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: England
04) City and state you were born: Brighton, West Sussex
05) Country you live today: England
06) City and state you live today: Brighton, West Sussex
07) How many consoles do you have? 5
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2
09) How many computers do you have? 2
10) How many TVs do you have? 0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) ... How many High Definition enabled? Still 0
12) Do you have pets? Nope.
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? A Bungalow
14) Are you married? No.
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes,
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes.
17) Do you still play games? Yup!
18) ... a lot? Loads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19) ... more or less than you used to play? Moar
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yeah
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 16
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: United States
04) City and state you were born: Clinton, Oklahoma
05) Country you live today: United States
06) City and state you live today: Oklahoma (I'm not saying where I live.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
07) How many consoles do you have? 8 (NES, Genesis, N64, Saturn, Dreamcast, Gamecube, Wii, Xbox)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2 (DSi, PSPgo)
09) How many computers do you have? 4 (esch of my family has their own.)
10) How many TVs do you have?	4 (there's 1 in the living room and one in each bedroom.)
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? Yes 4 (3 cats and a dog)
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? no
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Same
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 4, 2010)

Uhm... Homosexual and Bissexual are sexual orientations, not sex.

01) Age: 17
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Scotland
04) City and state you were born: Aberdeen, Scotland
05) Country you live today: Scotland
06) City and state you live today: Banchory, Scotland
07) How many consoles do you have? 5
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2
09) How many computers do you have? 4 in house 1 is mine
10) How many TVs do you have? 3 in house, 1 is mine
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 2, mine and the main TV
12) Do you have pets? Yes, a cat called Jaffa
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? Nope
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes, wrote in bad grammar LIKE THIS QUESTION!
16) Have you ever did *done* something you're proud of? Yes, CORRECTED this question's grammar
17) Do you still play games? Yeah
18) ... a lot? Not really
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less I think
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Oh god yes.
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? What do you mean?
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? I hope not


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 4, 2010)

Assuming the Bi are female and the Homo are male we have 5 females to 100 males.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought there were more females than that. They sure are a loud and vocal bunch for such a minority group. Nothing new there I guess.......... 'Ducks flying saucepan'


----------



## Fudge (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 13
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: United States
04) City and state you were born: Tully, NY
05) Country you live today: United States
06) City and state you live today: Tully, NY
07) How many consoles do you have? 4
08) How many handhelds do you have? 1
09) How many computers do you have? 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 0
12) Do you have pets? Yes
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? I would say its about the same
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Yes


----------



## h0ser81 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 28
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: US
04) City and state you were born: Pennsylvania
05) Country you live today: US
06) City and state you live today: Williamstown, PA
07) How many consoles do you have? 3
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2
09) How many computers do you have? 2
10) How many TVs do you have? 2
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? Yes Dog and 2 Cats
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? Yes
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Same
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 4, 2010)

*01) Age:* 19
*02) Sex:* Male
*03) Country you were born:* Belgium
*04) City and state you were born:* /
*05) Country you live today:* Belgium
*06) City and state you live today:* /
*07) How many consoles do you have?* 2 (GC & Wii)
*08) How many handhelds do you have?* 4 (DS Lite, DSi, 2x GBC)
*09) How many computers do you have?* 2 (of which 1 laptop)
*10) How many TVs do you have?* 2
*11) ... How many High Definition enabled?* 1   
*12) Do you have pets?* Nope
*13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment?* In a house
*14) Are you married?* Nope
*15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of?*





*16) Have you ever did something you're proud of?*




*17) Do you still play games?* Yes.
*18) ... a lot?* Not really...
*19) ... more or less than you used to play?* less
*20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters?* Yeah
*21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill?* Well, I couldn't live without 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you?* IRL? Nope


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What's your sex?
> Male
> Female
> Homossexual
> Bissexual



So gays and bis have different kinda of genitals?

I was meant to do a census but you know...couldnt be bothered.

01) Age: 29
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: England
04) City and state you were born: Mansfield, Nottingham
05) Country you live today: England
06) City and state you live today: Rochford Essex
07) How many consoles do you have? Too many to count and list
08) How many handhelds do you have? Too many to count and list
09) How many computers do you have? Too many to count.
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 0
12) Do you have pets? Two cats and a hamster
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? At the moment a bungalow
14) Are you married? Nope thank god
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? All the time
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? All the time
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Not so often
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Games are games.
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Your mum
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Lots do


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 16
02) Sex: Dude
03) Country you were born: USA
04) City and state you were born: Phoenix, Arizona
05) Country you live today: USA
06) City and state you live today: Phoenix, Arizona
07) How many consoles do you have? 1
08) How many handhelds do you have? 0
09) How many computers do you have? 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 1
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 0
12) Do you have pets? 2
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? yeah
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? yeah
17) Do you still play games? yeah
18) ... a lot? not often
19) ... more or less than you used to play? depends
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? that's for their parents to decide
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? gtfo whore
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? yes, Costello is my mom


----------



## macgeek417 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 14
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: USA
04) City and state you were born: Evansville, IN
05) Country you live today: USA
06) City and state you live today: Evansville, IN
07) How many consoles do you have? 7
08) How many handhelds do you have? 4
09) How many computers do you have? 7
10) How many TVs do you have? 2
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 0
12) Do you have pets? Yes
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? More
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 4, 2010)

First off, I'd like to say that Homosexual and Bisexual are not sexes/genders. That implies that neither are male nor female, therefore implying that neither are human.



01) Age: *18*
02) Sex: *Male*
03) Country you were born: *United States of America*
04) City and state you were born: *Bensalem, Pennsylvania *
05) Country you live today: *United States of America*
06) City and state you live today: *Bristol, Pennsylvania*
07) How many consoles do you have? *Three*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *Four*
09) How many computers do you have? *One*
10) How many TVs do you have? *Four*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *Zero*
12) Do you have pets? *Yes*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Many *
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Many *
17) Do you still play games?* Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *More*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters?* Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill?* Yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? * Not personally, no*


----------



## Gaz777 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *17*
02) Sex: *Male*
03) Country you were born: *England*
04) City and state you were born: *Dorset*
05) Country you live today: *England*
06) City and state you live today: *Dorset*
07) How many consoles do you have? *4* (SNES, N64*2, Wii)
08) How many handhelds do you have? *3* (DSL*2, GBA)
09) How many computers do you have? *1* (mine) or *4* (in household)
10) How many TVs do you have? *2* (mine) or *3* (in household)
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1* (mine)
12) Do you have pets? *Yes*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *No*, don't think so
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *No*t really
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Probably* more than average
19) ... more or less than you used to play? About the *same*, maybe a little more
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Not sure what your asking, I think some people are too attached to the internet, while others just don't know how useful it can be.
EDIT: I now think my answer is *No* after reading what the question meant
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *No*


----------



## WildWon (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow. This is kinda shocking. There are a few Pennsylvanians running around these boards. That's kinda funny to me (as i've never realized it before). Hell, 431unknown and i are pretty much neighbors (@431 I'm {nonspecifically} in Amishville PA, too. Lanc county style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Hell, Chaz and i are only about 2 hours apart.

Now, on to the poll:
01) Age: 29
02) Sex: I'm a dude.
03) Country you were born: USA
04) City and state you were born: Carlisle, PA
05) Country you live today: USA
06) City and state you live today: Amishville, PA
07) How many consoles do you have? 8
(Snes, Genesis w/ 32x {only counted as 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




}, PS1, PS2, Xbox, Xbox360, Wii, Dreamcast, i think that's it)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 7
(GBC, GBA, PSP, DS{x2}, Game.com and one R-Zone {thank you Omega_2 for the name of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




})
09) How many computers do you have? 2
10) How many TVs do you have? 2
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 2
12) Do you have pets? 1
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? Apartment
14) Are you married? Yup
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Who hasn't?
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Absolutely (and he's almost 5 months old)
17) Do you still play games? Yup
18) ... a lot? Nope (the above "proud of" answer should explain that one)
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes.
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Ill? I don't know how to answer this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Like, in person? Possibly. Online? Absolutely


----------



## anaxs (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 15
02) Sex: heterosexual male
03) Country you were born: Canada
04) City and state you were born: Tononto, Ontario
05) Country you live today: Canada
06) City and state you live today: Tornonto, Ontario
07) How many consoles do you have? 9
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2
09) How many computers do you have? 2
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 2
12) Do you have pets? yes (cat and parrot)
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? appartment
14) Are you married? no
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? yes
17) Do you still play games? yes
18) ... a lot? ofcourse
19) ... more or less than you used to play? more
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? no
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? no


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

Small note: I'm from the UK, which is part of Europe though not continental Europe. I still voted Europe on the poll.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: *16, going on 17...*
02) Sex: *Male, heterosexual*
03) Country you were born: *Belgium*
04) City and state you were born: *Dendermonde, Oost-Vlaanderen (does this really matter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*
05) Country you live today: *Belgium*
06) City and state you live today: *Hamme, Oost-Vlaanderen (again, I can't see any use in this, but I see no need to keep it classified either, as everyone that should know me already knows everything about me)*
07) How many consoles do you have? *3 (Wii, PS1, SEGA Mega Drive II)*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *5 (DS Phat, DSi, PSP Phat, GBA SP, SEGA GameGear)*
09) How many computers do you have? *1, maybe 2 now that I mostly fixed the computer that, according to the shop, was completely broken (or 27 if you count all computers that have been in this household since I started using them)*
10) How many TVs do you have? *6. Wait a minute... Are you trying to see what you can steal when you come here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *None, I don't see the need to.*
12) Do you have pets? *Yeah. 4 cats and a canary. I used to have loads more cats and birds but some died (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and some were given away to friends and family because buying food for 50 birds and 9 cats is damn expensive.*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House, though I had two apartments near the sea and I still have a second house in France.*
14) Are you married? *Nope. Though I'll get married when I'm old enough (or at least I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Of course.*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Of course.*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes.*
18) ... a lot? *I suppose you could say that.*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Much less. This place has become my second home.*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Obvious answer: yes. But I would allow youngsters to play any kind of games, really. They watch whatever kind of movies they want on TV, they see and hear things from their friends that I never heard about till I was 13, etc, so I don't see the need to take certain games away from them.*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yes. No further commenting needed on that.*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *At least 4 people know me IRL [these people being: knight of randomness, remigo, strawhat-san and DieForIt (funny thing is, I met him on the temp and found out he lives only a couple of houses away from me)], others know me nearly as good as IRL but I haven't actually met them yet. I'd love to though.*

Interesting topic.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age:*14*
02) Sex:*Male*
03) Country you were born:*USA*
04) City and state you were born:*Dallas, TX*
05) Country you live today:USA
06) City and state you live today:*Midlothian, TX*
07) How many consoles do you have? *10*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *9*
09) How many computers do you have? *7*
10) How many TVs do you have? *5*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *3*
12) Do you have pets?* 3*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment?*House*
14) Are you married?*No*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of?*Yes*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of?*Yes*
17) Do you still play games?*Yes*
18) ... a lot?*Yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play?*More*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters?*YES!!!*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill?*Yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you?*No I really an just a lurker compared to some people.*


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 17
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: South Korea
04) City and state you were born: Busan
05) Country you live today: Canada
06) City and state you live today: Vancouver
07) How many consoles do you have? 4 consoles.
08) How many handhelds do you have? 4, including GBA
09) How many computers do you have? Just 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? No
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? Lolno
14) Are you married? Lolno
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Occasionally
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Can't say
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? No
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Yes


----------



## Issac (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 22
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Sweden
04) City and state you were born: Södertälje (outside Stockholm)
05) Country you live today: Sweden
06) City and state you live today: Katrineholm
07) How many consoles do you have? 8 (nes, snes, n64, gamecube, wii, ps1, ps2, ps3)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 6 (gb pocket, gbc, gba, ds phat, dsl, psp)
09) How many computers do you have? 1 (my stationary... (and family laptop though))
10) How many TVs do you have? 1 (32 inch samsung full HD-tv)
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? No
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? house
14) Are you married? no
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? yes
17) Do you still play games? yes
18) ... a lot? yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? not really
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? nope... not necessarily...
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No probably not a lot.


----------



## gamemaster2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 13
02) Sex: male,heterosexual
03) Country you were born: Brazil
04) City and state you were born: Santo André, São Paulo
05) Country you live today: Brazil
06) City and state you live today: Santo André, São Paulo
07) How many consoles do you have? 3 (Nintendo Wii,Playstation 2,Nintendo 64)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2 (Gameboy Advance,Nintendo DS)
09) How many computers do you have? 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 0
12) Do you have pets? No
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? Apartment
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? No
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No


----------



## sprogurt (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 17
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: England
04) City and state you were born: County: Cornwall City: Truro
05) Country you live today: England
06) City and state you live today: County: Cornwall City: Truro
07) How many consoles do you have? 8, 2 that I've played in the last week.
08) How many handhelds do you have?  4
09) How many computers do you have? 4
10) How many TVs do you have? 1 (that's mine)
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 
12) Do you have pets? Yup!
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Probably
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? meh
18) ... a lot? I SAID MEH!
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yeah
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? That's like asking someone to prove if they're real. 
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Nope


----------



## ToiletDS (Aug 4, 2010)

01) Age: 13
02) Sex:Male
03) Country you were born:England
04) City and state you were born:Brighton,West Sussex
05) Country you live today:England
06) City and state you live today:Brighton, West sussex
07) How many consoles do you have? 3 (DSL, iPod Touch, Xbox 360)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2
09) How many computers do you have? 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 2
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 0
12) Do you have pets? No.
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? Bungalow?
14) Are you married? No.
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? No.
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes.
17) Do you still play games? Yes...
18) ... a lot? Yes..
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less...
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Definately
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No..


----------



## HBK (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: 17
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Portugal
04) City and state you were born: Classified
05) Country you live today: Portugal
06) City and state you live today: Classified
07) How many consoles do you have? 1
08) How many handhelds do you have? 3
09) How many computers do you have? 3
10) How many TVs do you have? 3
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? Yes, a cat.
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? Well, not on, would be a bit weird...IN an apartment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14) Are you married? No.
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes.
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes.
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? More
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Obviously (GTA for one...)
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Not if it's used for illicit activity.
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Yes, and I can confirm it.


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 5, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> and that 'virtual reality' thing from Tiger. With the single eyepiece that was a mirror for shitty LCD games. Can't remember the name. Still have it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R-Zone, I also had this up until recently.  Mine came with mortal combat 3, sucked so much, the lens was a fingerprint and dust magnet XD

01) Age: 
*  XXXXX*
02) Sex:
*  Pass*
03) Country you were born:
*  I want to say U.S.S.R., but then I'd be lying*
04) City and state you were born:
*  Brawley, California*
05) Country you live today:
*  Antarctica*
06) City and state you live today:
*  Las Vegas, Nevada*
07) How many consoles do you have?
*  Currently: 1 snes, 1 sega_genesis_model1, 1 n64, 1 sega dreamcast, 1 GCN, 1 Wii, 1 xbox360, 2 halfdead xbox1
Previously had: 3 nes, 1 sega genesis model 2, 1 atari(unknown model), sanity*
08) How many handhelds do you have?
*  3 gbc, 1 gba, 2 gba_sp, 3 nds, 1 dsi, 1 psp
Gave away: 2 GB, 1 gba_sp*
09) How many computers do you have?
*  I own 2 of the 4 in our home*
10) How many TVs do you have?
*  5*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled?
*  3*
12) Do you have pets?
*  ...for dinner, are you mad?? I have a bird, he is a loudmouth pain in the ass. ...my poor ears ;-;*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment?
*  No, but I live IN a house*
14) Are you married?
*  BAHAHAHAHAHA!! XD  ...I-I mean, no*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of?
*  wut*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of?
*  I've destroyed the moon on a bi-weekly basis, does that count?*
17) Do you still play games?
*  Yes*
18) ... a lot?
*  Yes?*
19) ... more or less than you used to play?
*  Less :\*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters?
*  Yes. Pong is an extremely dangerous sport meant for grown ups*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill?
*  um, sure?*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you?
*  I'm going to say maybe, as luke_c, Winterreise, GoldenTalesGeek, fgghjjkll and Rock_Raiyu probably don't care XD*


----------



## Jax (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: 22
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Portugal
04) City and state you were born: Lisbon
05) Country you live today: Portugal
06) City and state you live today: Lisbon
07) How many consoles do you have? 5
08) How many handhelds do you have? 4
09) How many computers do you have? 2
10) How many TVs do you have? 4
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? Yes
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? Apartment
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? About the same
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Yes


----------



## shango46 (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: 27
02) Sex: Male
03) Country you were born: Canada
04) City and state you were born: Edmonton, Alberta
05) Country you live today: Canada
06) City and state you live today: Andrew, Alberta
07) How many consoles do you have? 2 PS3, 3 PS2, 3 Wii, 3 Xbox, 3 Xbox 360, 2 GameCube, 1 Dreamcast, 1 PS1, 1 N64
08) How many handhelds do you have? 2 PSP, 1 GBA SP, 1 DS Lite, 1 DSi XL
09) How many computers do you have? 12 (seriously)
10) How many TVs do you have? 5
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 4
12) Do you have pets? 2 cats, 1 dog
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? Divorced
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No

I am serious about all the stuff I said I own.


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok, so far there were 77 quiz's answer-posts, and 149 poll votes, which means there are people who don't want to post, but are voting.

I know i messed up with the "Sex" option at the poll, I humbly ask you all to forgive me. If i just remove the "Homossexual" and "Bissexual" options from the poll, won't it be unpolite from my part towards the ones who already voted? Also, if I do that, won't the poll get messy?

There were some updates at the initial post, so check it if you care.

Anyway, thanks for the ones who are "participating" this survey, the silliest it looks like.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *18*
02) Sex and sexual orientation: *Male, Heterosexual*
03) Country you were born: *USA*
04) City and state you were born: *Washington, PA*
05) Country you live today: *USA*
06) City and state you live today: *Cuddy, PA*
07) How many consoles do you have? *2 (Xbox 360 and N64)*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *2 (DS Phat and PSP Slim)*
09) How many computers do you have? *1*
10) How many TVs do you have? *2 (Just counting the two in my room)*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1 (My HDTV in my room)*
12) Do you have pets? *Yes, 1 cat*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? *Yes*





16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? *Yes*




17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *More*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Certainly*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *A few people maybe, but not many*


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: 17
02) Sex and sexual orientation: Female, Straight? xD
03) Country you were born: United States
04) City and state you were born:  Warsaw, Indiana.
05) Country you live today:  United States
06) City and state you live today: Warsaw, Indiana.
07) How many consoles do you have? I want to say..four..?
08) How many handhelds do you have? Three.
09) How many computers do you have? Two.
10) How many TVs do you have? One.
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? None. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12) Do you have pets?  Two dogs.
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? House.
14) Are you married? Nope.
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? Yes.
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? Yes.
17) Do you still play games? Yes.
18) ... a lot? Yes. xD
19) ... more or less than you used to play? A little less.
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes.
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes.
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Yes.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age:  *15*
02) Sex and sexual orientation:  *male*
03) Country you were born:  *Brunei Darussalam*
04) City and state you were born:  *Belait town, Belait District*
05) Country you live today:  Brunei Darussalam
06) City and state you live today:  *Belait town, Belait District*
07) How many consoles do you have?  *2*
08) How many handhelds do you have?  *3*
09) How many computers do you have?  *2*
10) How many TVs do you have?  *6*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled?  *2*
12) Do you have pets?  *2 Cats*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment?  *House*
14) Are you married?  *NOO*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of?  *YES*
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of?  *YES*
17) Do you still play games?  *YES*
18) ... a lot?  *YES*
19) ... more or less than you used to play?  *MORE*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters?  *YES*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill?  *MAYBE*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you?*NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *17*
02) Sex and sexual orientation: *Male/:3*
03) Country you were born: *England*
04) City and state you were born: *Preston*
05) Country you live today: *England*
06) City and state you live today: *Preston*
07) How many consoles do you have? *Two. Gamecube and Xbox*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *Two. PSP and a broken NDS*
09) How many computers do you have? *Three in the house*
10) How many TVs do you have? *One in my room, one in my sisters room, two in the living room*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *All of them*
12) Do you have pets? *Nope*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? *Yes*
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? *Yes*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *No*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Less*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *No*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *wat*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you?  *Maybe, maybe not*


----------



## granville (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *21*
02) Sex and sexual orientation: *Male/heterosexual*
03) Country you were born: *US*
04) City and state you were born: *Nashville TN*
05) Country you live today: US
06) City and state you live today: *Nashville TN (subject to change)*
07) How many consoles do you have? *One currently- PC*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *none*
09) How many computers do you have? *Three*
10) How many TVs do you have? *Four*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *Two*
12) Do you have pets? *no*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? *house*
14) Are you married? *no*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? *yes*
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? *yes*
17) Do you still play games? *yes*
18) ... a lot? *yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *less i guess*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *no*


----------



## denieru7 (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *16*
02) Sex and sexual orientation:*male, heterosexual*
03) Country you were born:*Australia*
04) City and state you were born:*Sydney NSW*
05) Country you live today:*Australia*
06) City and state you live today: *Sydney NSW*
07) How many consoles do you have? *5*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *2*
09) How many computers do you have?*2*
10) How many TVs do you have? *2*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *Both*
12) Do you have pets? *Not right now, used to*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment?*House*
14) Are you married?*No*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of?*Yes*
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of?*Yes*
17) Do you still play games?*Yes*
18) ... a lot?*Yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play?*Yes*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters?*Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill?*It's necessary, but it doesn't have to be ill*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Perhaps if I'm lucky=P*

Poll shows we are heavily male dominated. Oh my.


----------



## pitman (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *24*
02) Sex: *Male / Heterossexual*
03) Country you were born: *Israel*
04) City and state you were born: *Bror Hail*
05) Country you live today: *Israel*
06) City and state you live today: *Same as 04*
07) How many consoles do you have? *1 - PS2*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *2 (Gameboy, DSL)*
09) How many computers do you have? *2*
10) How many TVs do you have? *2*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1*
12) Do you have pets? *No*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yes*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Yes*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Less*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yes and No*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Maybe*


----------



## Minox (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *19*
02) Sex and sexual orientation: *Male/heterosexual*
03) Country you were born: *Sweden*
04) City and state you were born: *Stockholm*
05) Country you live today: Sweden
06) City and state you live today: *Stockholm, but I'm soon moving further south*
07) How many consoles do you have? *2 - SNES & GC*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *3 - GBC, GBA & DSL*
09) How many computers do you have? *2 - a laptop & a desktop*
10) How many TVs do you have? *0 - I detest television*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *0*
12) Do you have pets? *Yes, a cat and two silly poodles.*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? *Yea*
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? *Yup, no question there.*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *From time to time I do play a lot, but it varies a lot and tends to appear in form of waves where I suddenly feel like playing a lot of games.*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *As I said, it varies so I can't really answer this question.*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes, quite so.*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Ill? The internet is really great.*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Well, if we're talking irl then only my two lurker friends would know me.*


----------



## Thoob (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *15*
02) Sex: *Male, Heterosexual*
03) Country you were born: *Scotland*
04) City and state you were born: *Dundee, Scotland*
05) Country you live today: *Scotland*
06) City and state you live today: *Dumfries, Scotland*
07) How many consoles do you have? *3 (Wii, PS2, PS3)*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *0* 
09) How many computers do you have? *2*
10) How many TVs do you have? *2*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *2*
12) Do you have pets? *Nope.*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? *House.*
14) Are you married? *No.*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Yes.*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Yes.*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes.*
18) ... a lot? *LOADS.*
19) ... more or less than you used to play?* Way more!*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *As long as they are mature enough to tell reality from a game (as judged by their parents), they should be allowed to play whatever they want.*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *IT IS MY LIFE!*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Probably a couple of people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kirlac (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *22*
02) Sex and sexual orientation: *Male, Hetero*
03) Country you were born: *New Zealand*
04) City and state you were born: *Dunedin*
05) Country you live today: *New Zealand*
06) City and state you live today: *Dunedin*
07) How many consoles do you have? *1*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *4*
09) How many computers do you have? *1*
10) How many TVs do you have? *1*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *0*
12) Do you have pets? *No*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? *Yes*
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? *Yes*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Not really*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Less*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Definitely*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *No*


----------



## pitoui (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: 23
02) Sex: Male / Heterossexual
03) Country you were born: Australia
04) City and state you were born: Sydney, New South Wales
05) Country you live today: Australia
06) City and state you live today: Sydney, New South Wales
07) How many consoles do you have? 16 but 12 not including doubles etc. Nes, Snes, N64, Virtual Boy, Wii x2 (1 wiikeyed + softmodded, 1 softmodded), Xbox (80GB HDD upgrade + Xecuter 3 chip), Xbox 360 x3 (1 virgin arcade 20GB, 1 Jtagged pro 20GB and 1 LT drivemod Elite 120GB), PS2 (freeboot), PS3 x2 (2x 60GB original backwards compatible one is broken, needs new drive), Sega Master System, Dreamcast, Atari 2600.
08) How many handhelds do you have? 10 but 6 not including doubles. I counted the DS, DSL and DSi as the same system, as well as both PSP's. Gameboy, Gameboy Colour, DS, DSL x2, DSi, PSP 1000 CFW, PSP 2000 CFW, Micro vs. System Donkey Kong 3, Game and Watch Donkey Kong... I had Popeye somewhere but can't seem to find it now.
09) How many computers do you have? 2, a laptop PC and a desktop PC.
10) How many TVs do you have? 2, 46" Full HD Samsung LCD and a small 23" LCD monitor/TV used mostly for gaming
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 2
12) Do you have pets? Yes, 2 cats
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? Yes
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? More, now that I have a Jtagged Xbox.
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? No


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *39*
02) Sex and sexual orientation: *Male, and why does it matter?*
03) Country you were born: *England*
04) City and state you were born: *Manchester, and we don't have states here, we have counties.*
05) Country you live today: *Wales*
06) City and state you live today: *Caernarfon-ish, and we don't have states here, we have counties.*
07) How many consoles do you have? *8*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *2*
09) How many computers do you have? *1*
10) How many TVs do you have? *1*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1*
12) Do you have pets? *We feed a stray cat that lives in the garden, but it's not really a pet.*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? *Council house*
14) Are you married?  *Nope*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? *Nope.*
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? *Yep.*
17) Do you still play games? *Yep.*
18) ... a lot? *Average*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Less*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yep*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *These days yep*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *A few people*

edit : Also, why have you counted Homosexual and Bi-sexual as different sexes to male and female?  You do know gay people are still male and female don't you?


----------



## .Chris (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *12*
02) Sex and sexual orientation: *Male, Hetero*
03) Country you were born: *USA*
04) City and state you were born: *I forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, New Jersey*
05) Country you live today: *USA*
06) City and state you live today: *Princeton, New Jersey*
07) How many consoles do you have? *Three. (GameCube, Wii, PS3)*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *Four. (Gameboy Advanced, NDSL, NDSi, PSP 2001)*
09) How many computers do you have? *Four. (Micron Windows 98 Desktop, Vaio Windows XP Laptop, HP Windows Vista Laptop, Acer Windows XP Notebook)*
10) How many TVs do you have? *Four (Sony, Toshiba, Samsung, Sylvania)*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *Two. (Samsung, Sylvania)*
12) Do you have pets? *1 dog, more than 80 fishes.*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? *House.*
14) Are you married? *No.*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? *Yes.*
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? *Yes.*
17) Do you still play games? *Of course.*
18) ... a lot? *Yes.*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *More.*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes.*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Um, sorry, but what does that mean?*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Yes. A lot of people.*


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 5, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> edit : Also, why have you counted Homosexual and Bi-sexual as different sexes to male and female?  You do know gay people are still male and female don't you?


Said the same thing, also Lesbians don't exist apparently.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 5, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It kind of makes me think the OP is gonna ask for pink triangles to be put in various peoples avatars.


----------



## DeviousTom (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age:* 17*
02) Sex: *Male-Heterosexual*
03) Country you were born: *Canada*
04) City and state you were born: *Toronto, Ontario*
05) Country you live today:* Canada*
06) City and state you live today: *Markham, Ontario*
07) How many consoles do you have? *6*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *6*
09) How many computers do you have? *7*
10) How many TVs do you have? *7*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled?* 2*
12) Do you have pets? *Yes, a dog (Boston Terrier).*
13) Do you live on a house or on an apartment?* I neither live on a house, or on an apartment, unlike most of you I live IN a house.*
14) Are you married? *Nope*
15) Have you ever did something you're ashamed of? *Lol yes!*
16) Have you ever did something you're proud of? *Yes*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Less*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *No*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lesbians are homosexual.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: 19
02) Sex and sexual orientation: Male-Heterosexual
03) Country you were born: Philippines
04) City and state you were born: Makati-NCR
05) Country you live today: Philippines
06) City and state you live today: Makati-NCR
07) How many consoles do you have? 0 (none that are functional, that is)
08) How many handhelds do you have? 1 (DSi)
09) How many computers do you have? 1
10) How many TVs do you have? 2
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 0
12) Do you have pets? Yes (1 hellish dog)
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? House
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? Yes (who hasn't?)
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? Yes
17) Do you still play games? Yes
18) ... a lot? Yes
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Probably more
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes (otherwise i wouldn't be spending my time with such jolly company, lolz)
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Hopefully so (put that in as yes)

hope this helps. good luck on the survey, man


----------



## Ace (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: 15
02) Sex and sexual orientation: Male, straight
03) Country you were born: Sweden (parents from South America)
04) City and state you were born: Stockholm
05) Country you live today: Sweden
06) City and state you live today: Stockholm
07) How many consoles do you have? 6; SNES, PS2, PS3, X360, GCN, Wii
08) How many handhelds do you have? 3: NDS Phat, GBC, GBA 
09) How many computers do you have? 6
10) How many TVs do you have? 2
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? No
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? Apartment
14) Are you married? No
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? No
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? Started writing my own music
17) Do you still play games? A little bit
18) ... a lot? No!
19) ... more or less than you used to play? Less
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? No
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? I went to class with one Temper


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: 17
02) Sex and sexual orientation: Male, Straight
03) Country you were born: North America
04) City and state you were born: Troy, NY
05) Country you live today: North America
06) City and state you live today: Troy, NY
07) How many consoles do you have? In my house: more than 10. Personally: 1
08) How many handhelds do you have? 1 at the moment
09) How many computers do you have? 2
10) How many TVs do you have? 2
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? 1
12) Do you have pets? Yes, 3
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? House
14) Are you married? Nope
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? Everyone has, so yes
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? Yurt!
17) Do you still play games? Sometimes, I've been into Castlevania lately
18) ... a lot? No
19) ... more or less than you used to play? about the same
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? Yes
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? Yes
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? Yeah


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *17*
02) Sex and sexual orientation: *Male, straight*
03) Country you were born: *Canada*
04) City and state/*province* you were born: *Toronto*
05) Country you live today: *Canada*
06) City and state you live today: *Canada, beside you*
07) How many consoles do you have? *2 (Gamecube & PS3)*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *5 (DSL, DSi, Gameboy Original, 2 Gameboy Colours)*
09) How many computers do you have? *3*
10) How many TVs do you have? *5*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1*
12) Do you have pets? *Used to.. they all died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *Nope, too young*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? *DUHHHH*
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? *DUHHHH*
17) Do you still play games? *WHO DOESN'T?*
18) ... a lot? *HECK YEAH*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *I have no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yep*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Ya mon*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *Depends what you mean - Know me in real life, no. Know me here, Yes*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *42*
02) Sex and sexual orientation: *Male,Straight *
03) Country you were born: *England*
04) City and state County you were born: *Essex*
05) Country you live today: *England*
06) City and state County you live today: *Essex*
07) How many consoles do you have? *One*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *3*
09) How many computers do you have? *2*
10) How many TVs do you have? *2*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *2*
12) Do you have pets? *No*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? *House*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? *Yes*
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? *Yes*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *No*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *About the same*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *No*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *No *


----------



## Daizu (Aug 5, 2010)

01) Age: *15*
02) Sex and sexual orientation: *Male, heterosexual*
03) Country you were born: *United States*
04) City and state you were born: *Anniston, Alabama*
05) Country you live today: *United States*
06) City and state you live today: *-, Michigan*
07) How many consoles do you have? *9, including PC*
08) How many handhelds do you have? *3*
09) How many computers do you have? *1*
10) How many TVs do you have? *3*
11) ... How many High Definition enabled? *1*
12) Do you have pets? *No*
13) Do you live in a house or in an apartment? *Trailer*
14) Are you married? *No*
15) Have you ever done something you're ashamed of? *Yes*
16) Have you ever done something you're proud of? *Yes*
17) Do you still play games? *Yes*
18) ... a lot? *Yes*
19) ... more or less than you used to play? *Less*
20) Do you think there are games that are NOT for youngsters? *Yes*
21) Do you think the Internet is a necessary ill? *Yes*
22) Do you think anyone on GBATemp knows you? *One person*


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, since it's been 12 days since Daizu's post, I think i can consider this thead dead, right? I think I'll proceed with the data analysis.

And please, no more complains about the mistake i made witht the sex option at the poll, I've already apologised.


----------

